# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Help regarding Hailea Hs28A

## Jianyuan

Hi there,

First time running a chiller and i just bought myself a set of hailea hs28a chiller (flowrate requirement of 250-1000L/H)
Running it on a 2x1x1 tank approximately 58Litres with a eheim pro 2224 (flowrate 700L/H) and temperature set at 24degree

Been trying to set it up for the past hours. However now that its fully set up, i notice my flowrate is slowly reducing as time goes by. Is it normal?

Are there any thing else to note for?

Also, the chiller works for about 5minutes before it stops and rest for about 10minutes before it starts to work again. 

Hope some seniors here can advise. Thanks.

----------


## Jianyuan

Temperature reading now is normal compared to it when it was running for the past 1hour just now. Temperature reading was fluactuating like it was haywire.
Now still monitoring.

----------


## equidorz

> Hi there,
> 
> First time running a chiller and i just bought myself a set of hailea hs28a chiller (flowrate requirement of 250-1000L/H)
> Running it on a 2x1x1 tank approximately 58Litres with a eheim pro 2224 (flowrate 700L/H) and temperature set at 24degree
> 
> Been trying to set it up for the past hours. However now that its fully set up, i notice my flowrate is slowly reducing as time goes by. Is it normal?
> 
> Are there any thing else to note for?
> 
> ...


Flow rate will definitely be cut when it goes through the chiller, that is common. However the kicking in and out interval seems abnormal, you might have to look into that.

----------


## equidorz

> Temperature reading now is normal compared to it when it was running for the past 1hour just now. Temperature reading was fluactuating like it was haywire.
> Now still monitoring.


The temperature should more or less be stable. When you say fluctuating, how many degrees is the drop/rise? You might also want to get a thermometer to check against the temperature that your chiller display is showing, that might give you a better idea if the chiller if faulty. Hope this helps!

----------


## Jianyuan

Hi thanks for reply. I understand that flowrate will be cut. But it seems like my flow is cut drastically. Water seems to be just dripping out from rainbar as compared to when i first let it run when it was still flowing out. It had reduced over the time. 
The temperatute should be stablised for now, it was increasing and decreasing every few seconds. Just going up and down without any pattern. I set temperature at 24 degree beginning. It chill down to 23.8 before it stops then less then 5 mins can reach 27 degree on the meter.

----------


## Jianyuan

My filter flowrate issues has been solved
It works to cool down 1 degree for about 5mins max now, then it'll rest for approximately 30mins before it starts again. 
Is it considered to be a normal kick in and kick out timing?

----------


## lizhien

seems quite short. mine is 17 mins kick in, 47 mins kick out

----------


## Jianyuan

Did a recording of time just now. 
It takes abt 6mins to chill down 25.1-23.9 degree. 
After that chiller rests for 13-25 mins. It always starts up at different kick out timing. I took 4 sets timing this afternoon longest at 26mins plus.

----------


## Yulbrainer

The flow rate might be choke because the water in inner hose turn to ice, hence slowing the flow.
This might happen if the termostat is faulty, making the chiller keep working althougt actually the temp is bellow the desired.
Have you check the temp in your tank, is it same with the reading in chiller?

----------


## Jianyuan

My flowrate issues have been settled. The reading from thermometer and chiller has about 1 degree of difference. 
What im curious now is regarding the kick in/out issues. I know that frequent kick in and out will cause chiller lifespan to shorten.

----------


## BFG

> The flow rate might be choke because the water in inner hose turn to ice, hence slowing the flow.
> This might happen if the termostat is faulty, making the chiller keep working althougt actually the temp is bellow the desired.
> Have you check the temp in your tank, is it same with the reading in chiller?


Nope, ice has not form yet. Where did you get this info from? Ice is formed in water if the temperature reaches 4 degree celsius or lower. You cannot get ice to form at around 20++ degree celsius with a chiller.

The problem here, like I have said before on other thread about chiller and their kick in and out timing, is that these chiller has a flaw in their design. Too low or too high flow rate pump will cause the above mentioned problem to persist. To overcome this flaw, the chiller owner must send the chiller to be modified to use an external temperature probe as this modification will take real time temperature reading of the water in the tank instead of the temperature of the water in the water reservoir of the chiller. With this modification, you do not need to change the water pump, even if it is a low or high flow rate.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Yulbrainer

> My flowrate issues have been settled. The reading from thermometer and chiller has about 1 degree of difference. 
> What im curious now is regarding the kick in/out issues. I know that frequent kick in and out will cause chiller lifespan to shorten.


With the flow rate issue settled, is the interval still 5 -10 minutes?

----------


## Jianyuan

Hey hey, yes its 6mins to chill. Quite constant on this but the rest time still vary. 
Thanks alot bro yulbrainer and bro bfg!! 
Im considering to modify my set with external thermo probe that I'vr been reading about. But till now have not found any regarding hailea hs28a.

Oh yeah bro bfg, will any shop help me do the modification if i provide the external thermo probe?

----------


## Yulbrainer

Bioplast can do it for you. 
After you exit boon keng Mrt, walk toward mcD and keep walking around 3-5 minutes, at the corner turn left, and you will find it there.

----------


## Jianyuan

Thanks bro, i might give a call to the agent soon and ask them check the chiller first. Seems like my rest time for chiller never lasted over 30mins before as compared to most of the bros here.

----------


## Peanut8787

Actually you can self DIY yourself to a external probe. Well maybe i'll post some pictures for your reference later.

My new HC300 with external probe mod, 

During lights off - kick in 30min, kick out 2.5hrs 
During lights on - kick in 35min, kick out 1.30-1.45hrs.

Very energy efficient and save electricity...

----------


## Peanut8787

Firstly, open the external housing.

You will then see a white colour wire attach to the cooling sump. The white colour probe which is on the top of the sump/tank.

Disconnect the wire,well you will see a adapter.


After that maybe you can just tie the original probe with the piping. Do not take off, just leave it there, you might need it if it's still under warranty and also to prevent water leaking.

After that look at the new probe. The wire is quite long with the attachment.



I think the original wire which is attached to the thermostat has 2 colour - red and black while the new probe has 2 colour too - black and white. Well i attached the black to black and red to white.

After that just try to tie them using cable tie around the piping/wires.


DONE ???

Simple isn't it?

Anyway special thanks to Shadow aka Robert for his blog. Cause i found the place to buy the external probe from him. That place has a alot of thermometer, thermostat stuff. 

Address :
Acez Instrument Pte Ltd, #B1-38
No. 10 Jalan Besar #B1-38 Sim Lim Tower Singapore 208787
Tel:6296 3037

Cost : $20 as of last week la. 
Duration ; 30-45min of work.

Hope this can be of help :Smile:

----------


## Yulbrainer

Nice and detailed info bro  :Well done:

----------


## Jianyuan

Thanls alot bro! I read his blog awhile back too!

----------


## Peanut8787

In the past i do not use any external probe cause i feel it's a hassle to mod this and that. But after modding, i found out the wonders... But of cause you don't place the probe near the surface if not temperature will not be correct again. Haha 

Save money!!!

----------


## Jianyuan

Im sorry bro, whats the brand of th probe. Cant seems to find the blog already.

----------


## Jianyuan

Last weekend, i had my chiller kicking in for 1 hour to reduce 1 degree before i had to manually off the power of the chiller a few times. 
Temperature reading on chiller shows that it went from 24.1 -> 24.0 -> 24.1 on and off. It happened quite a few times over the weekends. Im still awaiting for the agent to get back to me to come check my chiller before i do any modifications.

However after what happened over the weekends, my chiller has been kicking in every 10 other minutes.
All the agent said over the phone when i dialed him up was that i had to use a 1200L/h - 1500L/H flowrate for the above mentioned chiller.

----------


## Jianyuan

I managed to purchase the external thermoprobe. Its black in color like the one shown in bro Gryphon's thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...shrimp-journal

Ive went to find the identical connector from SLT. After quite awhile to connect the thermoprobe to the connector, i connect it to the other end of the attachment of the display screen of chiller. 

And got a P 1 reading on the display screen. Any bro can advise on it?

----------


## gryphon

Bro your PM is full. 
Maybe it is the wrong polarity. Did you connect the wire with white words to the red wire and the other plain black wire to the black wire?

----------


## Jianyuan

Thanks to all the bro that I've troubled to help me solve this issue! Many thanks!!

----------


## blurless

So it is really due to wrong polarity?

----------


## Jianyuan

Nope. Made a mistake and connected wrongly. See wrong things.

----------


## tobi

Hi Jianyuan,

Can I check are you still running your HS-28A with Eheim 2224? Roughly what is the kick in/out timing now?

----------


## Jianyuan

Its kicking in about 16 mins and kick out roughly 56 mins. That is with external thermoprobe.

----------


## tobi

> Its kicking in about 16 mins and kick out roughly 56 mins. That is with external thermoprobe.


Thanks for reply... will take note as I'm abt to setup my 2ft tank... :-)

----------


## Ark

> Its kicking in about 16 mins and kick out roughly 56 mins. That is with external thermoprobe.


Seem like with a external thermoprobe, hailea chiller is giving arctica chiller a good run.. =( 
I bought my arctica chiller without doing some research here. I using it for a 2x1x1.5ft tank, its kick in around 10mins and kick out roughly 25min. The timing kind of short compared to bro Jianyuan your chiller.

----------


## Jianyuan

Cant really comment much since this is the first set of chiller that i own. From what I've gathered from the internet, hailea chiller's thermostat aren't really built for lasting. Prior to that i had an even shorter kick out timing compared to yours.  :Smile:

----------


## Ark

> Cant really comment much since this is the first set of chiller that i own. From what I've gathered from the internet, hailea chiller's thermostat aren't really built for lasting. Prior to that i had an even shorter kick out timing compared to yours.


Thank bro Jianyuan for your reply. Guess could be other factors causing my tank temperature to raise up faster. Therefore the kick out time is so short.

----------


## Jianyuan

Temperature of surroundings, tank thickness, the heat generated by your equipments play a part too. Remember to keep your chiller in a well ventilated area.

----------


## Ark

Thank bro jianyuan for the advise. I just got some tube and sheet of superlon, i plan to wrap the plastic hoses, the back and side of the tank. ^.^

----------


## Jianyuan

That will be nice. Good luck bro.

----------


## Jianyuan

Any bro got any idea if its possible to extend the length of the external thermostat? Im intending to hook up the chiller to another tank and canister which is higher then what the external thermostat can reach.

----------

